# UK Graduate relocating to the US - VISA and sponsor help



## Jbuckland (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey,

I am in my final year of a computer science and artificial intelligence degree at Edinburgh University and have been trying to find a company who will employ me in the US (SF bay area). I have been sending a lot of CVs out but haven't had any luck so far. I have a few questions so will just list them below:


 Is this the right way to go about finding a sponsor?
 Would travelling to the US on a travel visa improve my chances of finding employment? (Planning on travelling around the US in the summer)
 Does the type of job make a big difference? (I would work anywhere at first)

I also have a lot of questions about the move itself but will keep them to myself until I have a little more hope about actually finding a sponsor so any indication of my chances would also be really useful.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, James.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

too late for this year numbers .. next application week is 1/4/2014
you need a job offer before then ... the employer files for the visa 
most want highly experienced
no shortage of US grads with the same degree


----------



## Jbuckland (Apr 29, 2013)

So there is no way of being employed in the US before April next year? Or is that January?

Thanks, James.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jbuckland said:


> So there is no way of being employed in the US before April next year? Or is that January?
> 
> Thanks, James.


Start your research by learning about US visas and the respective requirements. It is highly unlikely that a company sponsors a recent graduate with just a BS and no experience. Depending on your specific situation you be able to intern.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jbuckland said:


> So there is no way of being employed in the US before April next year? Or is that January?
> 
> Thanks, James.


The H1B visa availability are opened April 1st .. for an Oct 1st start 
this years the numbers all went in the first week


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

Jbuckland said:


> So there is no way of being employed in the US before April next year? Or is that January?
> 
> Thanks, James.


Yes, there is no way to start working this year. The earliest start date would be on October 1, 2014. That's because all H1B visas for this year have been taken and the next batch will be available on April 1, 2014. So your potential employer has to send the paperwork to USCIS so that it arrives on exactly that day because all visas are usually taken within 1 week. But the earliest day when you can start working is still Oct. 1. 2014. It's hard to find an employer who is that patient! It's easier if you graduate in the U.S. and then you get an automatic 1-year work permit. This way it's easier to convert to H1B status.


----------



## lgjhere (Dec 20, 2012)

*USA culture*



Jbuckland said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am in my final year of a computer science and artificial intelligence degree at Edinburgh University and have been trying to find a company who will employ me in the US (SF bay area). I have been sending a lot of CVs out but haven't had any luck so far. I have a few questions so will just list them below:
> 
> ...


----------

